# Hangar Workbench



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

Never mind


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

An airplane mechanics needs for a workbench are just like those for an automobile mechanic. My father was both. Neither would want a roll around "workbench." Either could use a tool cart to hold tools while they are working.

If you want into any garage or hanger you will see that the typical workbench is next to the wall. Heights are pretty common as is the depth. Length depends upon the size of the facility and the desires of the workers.

I would start out be asking the owner of the airplane/hanger just what it is that he/she wants. After you have that information that a fruitful discussion may be had on just how to meet those requirements.

Also visit automobile garages and airplane hangers to see what is normally used.

G


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I should have known better.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

:blink: :huh: :icon_confused: :wacko: :confused1: :mellow: :w00t:​


----------



## Willie T (Feb 1, 2009)

I keep my plane in a small hanger at the rear of our property. And the work bench there now is much different than how I had it built while I was constructing the plane. The original workbench was in the center. It's now all the way in the back of the hanger.


----------

